# HELP FREEBSD 7.3 to FREEBSD 7.1



## darklongju2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a problem, I purchased a dedicated server where I installed FreeBSD 7.3 hours I could kindly tell how to install FreeBSD 7.1 32-bit?

Thanks for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Why downgrade? Anything that runs on FreeBSD 7.1 will run on FreeBSD 7.3.


----------



## darklongju2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Please I need 7.1 or even 7.2
tell me how please? thanks


----------



## Yampress (Sep 12, 2010)

You have to download sources of system 7.1 with csup  build and install them.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 12, 2010)

What is the reason?  There are a couple of different ways to do that with the easiest being to use the 7.1-RELEASE or 7.2-RELEASE iso, easily available from most of the ftp sites.


----------



## darklongju2 (Sep 13, 2010)

So now I have installed freebsd 8.1 hours to 7.1 I need the detail you can tell me how please? thanks


----------



## darklongju2 (Sep 13, 2010)

then I bought a dedicated, now I can only install version 7.3 or 8.1 of FreeBSD. But I need version 7.1. Please tell me how to put it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Now *everyone's* confused.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2010)

darklongju2 said:
			
		

> then I bought a dedicated, now I can only install version 7.3 or 8.1 of FreeBSD. But I need version 7.1. Please tell me how to put it?


Yes, your posts are very confusing and we are having trouble understanding what you are trying to do.
davidgurvich already told you, the easiest way is to download a disc1 for whatever version you want and install it. It is as simple as that.

But if you can install the latest version (8.1) why choose anything else? And if you did install 8.1 and it failed, then tell us what exactly did not work and maybe we can solve your problem.


----------



## lyuts (Sep 14, 2010)

darklongju2, your posts sound to me (and I think everybody here) like panic. Do you ever read other members' posts. Calm down and explain your situation. May be what you are trying to ask is not needed to you at all at this point.


----------



## Yampress (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-8-upgrade-tutorial/

First edit supfile

and you have to change this


```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
```

to


```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1
```

next 


> Grab FreeBSD 7.1 Base System
> Build FreeBSD 7.1 Base System
> Build FreeBSD 7.1 Kernel
> Reboot And Boot Into A Single User Mode
> ...



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html

why you need freebsd 7.1?
This is not good idea.


----------

